# After BM Bloating?



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello All -

Ive not posted in awhile, sorry, as I've been doing quite well.

I'm still incontinent of course due to my other condition, but through diet and some other changes have managed to change frequent bouts of diarrhea into solid stools, or at least much more solid, which is a blessing when you have every BM in a disposable diaper and have to deal with changing and disposing of them.

But lately I've had a new problem which seems to be worse. This weekend we (my brother and I) did a trip to the mall and I wore a jean shirt dress and sme very sheer beige pantyhose with it (I usually wear pantyhose or tights as they help snug my diaper and disguise it, and make my legs look much better and I just like how various colors and styles complete my outfits - and guys like them!)

In any case, we were there and I wet my diaper and at the same time began to feel like my body wanted to "go", or might go soon. I considered staying in my wet diaper a few more minuts and just "going" in that as the disposables my brother helps me to buy (Molicare purple plastic kind) keep me very dry but are Soooo expensive and I could save us the cost of a diaper (I use 8-12 a day at $1.47 each!), but decided I really wanted to have my BM in a nice fresh diaper. So I changed, tossed the wet one in the trash, and rejoined my brother who while I was waiting had surprised me by buying me a huge mylar red heart balloon, the kind I love the best. He shouldnt have, they're $12 we can't really afford but So sweet! . It was sunny and nice so we headed outside for some fresh air and sat just on a bench in front of some restaurants when my BM came VERY suddenly and my body started going. I quickly struggled to uncross my legs and stand up to go. My BM was relatively firm and there was so much of it that my body really struggled to push it all into my diaper - my pantyhose do push my diaper up my butt slightly so there is akways resistance when you first push, but this time it was hard and LOUD with this very disgusting crackling noise and my brother even said "Oh Heather, nasty!" That hurt - suddenly felt very unpretty standing there with a huge mess in my diaper. I released my balloon and began to cry. My brother apologized and hugged me and kissed me on the head as I sadly watched my pretty new balloon fly away but even before my balloon was gone from view and we headed in to change my dirty diaper I bloated - badly! As I was wrapping my BM up in the diaper for the garbage and pulling my pantyhose up over the new diaper it got even worse. And for the past 4 days now I've had 6 BMs (all in my diaper and all while in pantyhose or tights) and with each I've bloated terribly.

But just this AM I had a BM in my diaper with hose that had no control top and no constriction and same issue - yucky bloating AFTER going. Why?

Heather


----------

